# Finebaum



## greene_dawg (Aug 20, 2014)

His show will be a failure on the SEC network. Mark it down. He made his mark trolling the state of Alabama and playing the Aub and Bama crowd against each other. Every redneck without a job would call in and show just how low their IQ was. Now he is syndicated on the SEC network and it is a flat out embarrassment to all southerners.  The show is forced and he acts like he is begging for decent callers now. Not to mention he has a face for radio. I have no idea how long his contract is for but if it gets extended I will be astonished.  Just terrible.


----------



## riprap (Aug 20, 2014)

All I have heard is bad things about him and now I see why. A real radio host doesn't put callers on three way and let rival fans have at it. He knows what he is going to get. Might be for a good laugh every now and then, but not everyday.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 20, 2014)

If you are embarrassed now, wait till the season starts.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 20, 2014)

paging Jerry Springer...


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 20, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> His show will be a failure on the SEC network. Mark it down. He made his mark trolling the state of Alabama and playing the Aub and Bama crowd against each other. Every redneck without a job would call in and show just how low their IQ was. Now he is syndicated on the SEC network and it is a flat out embarrassment to all southerners.  The show is forced and he acts like he is begging for decent callers now. Not to mention he has a face for radio. I have no idea how long his contract is for but if it gets extended I will be astonished.  Just terrible.



Finebaum is the Jerry Springer of sports talk radio, and there's a market for it in Alabama. A couple of listening minutes is all it takes to figure that out. 
Just thinking, how many other SEC schools have there biggest rival in the same state and in the SEC. That may be the combination that makes the rivalry so over the top. That and no professional sports teams......Just thinking out loud.

Ole Miss and Miss St may be another


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 20, 2014)

Finebaum is just awful.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 20, 2014)

Would a write in campaign do any good? Would be nice to see his tail lights heading down the road, to parts unknown.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> His show will be a failure on the SEC network. Mark it down. He made his mark trolling the state of Alabama and playing the Aub and Bama crowd against each other. Every redneck without a job would call in and show just how low their IQ was. Now he is syndicated on the SEC network and it is a flat out embarrassment to all southerners.  The show is forced and he acts like he is begging for decent callers now. Not to mention he has a face for radio. I have no idea how long his contract is for but if it gets extended I will be astonished.  Just terrible.


I agree his show is awful the couple of times I have heard it. But, at least the state of national champions have something to talk about.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't know why, but my favorite part of the show is the Aubie/Bama old women rants.  You can just see the PBR 40's being thrown through the mobile home windows after Finebaum works them into a lather.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only one who dislikes this clown. This guy is seriously annoying. Just look at this http://secsports.go.com/tv-schedule This guy is on from 3 -7. WHAT!!!!  Seriously, you would think the SEC Network would've found some better hosts as well as programing. So far, I am not impressed with what I've seen. What's next? A 6-hour show hosted by Lou "Jiminy Cricket" Holtz and Mark "Yes I" May. Good grief!!!!! 

Give this talented lady a 4-hour show previewing the weeks biggest match ups. I definitely tune in to watch that!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 20, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who dislikes this clown. This guy is seriously annoying. Just look at this http://secsports.go.com/tv-schedule This guy is on from 3 -7. WHAT!!!!  Seriously, you would think the SEC Network would've found some better hosts as well as programing. So far, I am not impressed with what I've seen. What's next? A 6-hour show hosted by Lou "Jiminy Cricket" Holtz and Mark "Yes I" May. Good grief!!!!!
> 
> Give this talented lady a 4-hour show previewing the weeks biggest match ups. I definitely tune in to watch that!



 that was hilarious to read along with her speech.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who dislikes this clown. This guy is seriously annoying. Just look at this http://secsports.go.com/tv-schedule This guy is on from 3 -7. WHAT!!!!  Seriously, you would think the SEC Network would've found some better hosts as well as programing. So far, I am not impressed with what I've seen. What's next? A 6-hour show hosted by Lou "Jiminy Cricket" Holtz and Mark "Yes I" May. Good grief!!!!!
> 
> Give this talented lady a 4-hour show previewing the weeks biggest match ups. I definitely tune in to watch that!




Nope. They need to hire Ines Sainz and give here an 8 hour daily show.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 20, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Would a write in campaign do any good? Would be nice to see his tail lights heading down the road, to parts unknown.



No.  The "important" SEC coaches and Slive love him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> I don't know why, but my favorite part of the show is the Aubie/Bama old women rants.  You can just see the PBR 40's being thrown through the mobile home windows after Finebaum works them into a lather.



"Paaaaaaaaaaaaaawl!  We are Bammer Paaaaaaaaaaawl!  We are sposed to win the nashnul title ever year Paaaaaaaaaaaaawl!"


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2014)

Im with you Greene.  This clown is insufferable.  I wasn't even going to get SEC network solely because they are giving him a platform but I ended up with the network without asking for it.

I'm not watching his show.  The only thing that can come from watching or listening to Paul Finebaum and the idiots that call him is that it will make you dumber.

The guy is proof that in America anybody can achieve some level of success.

These Alabama people that are his fans are as unhinged as a screen door on a single wide trailer during a meth lab raid by the DEA.  I suspect we have a few of his callers as members here.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 20, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Finebaum is the Jerry Springer of sports talk radio, and there's a market for it in Alabama. A couple of listening minutes is all it takes to figure that out.
> Just thinking, how many other SEC schools have there biggest rival in the same state and in the SEC. That may be the combination that makes the rivalry so over the top. That and no professional sports teams......Just thinking out loud.
> 
> Ole Miss and Miss St may be another




Exactly my point. A market for it in Alabama but not nationally and probably not regionally. The people calling the show have three choices. Call Paul, cook meth, or swat flies. Just dont think it appeals as a tv show outside of the state.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Exactly my point. A market for it in Alabama but not nationally and probably not regionally. The people calling the show have three choices. Call Paul, cook meth, or swat flies. Just dont think it appeals as a tv show outside of the state.



I think he'll do just fine on the SEC Network. The Honey Boo Boo contingent will get bored eventually.


----------



## riprap (Aug 20, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> These Alabama people that are his fans are as unhinged as a screen door on a single wide trailer during a meth lab raid by the DEA.  I suspect we have a few of his callers as members here.



I have listened to his show about 5 minutes over two days and I have heard things that looked very familiar on this board. I think some have been banned.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I think he'll do just fine on the SEC Network. The Honey Boo Boo contingent will get bored eventually.



We will see Robert. Have you watched it? DVR it one day and check it out if you haven't.  Doesn't translate to TV.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> We will see Robert. Have you watched it? DVR it one day and check it out if you haven't.  Doesn't translate to TV.



Yes, i've seen it or at least as much as i could stand to watch. I never liked him much anyway but the people that like Jerry Springer, Honey Boo Boo, or actually believe  Danny Sheriden really does know who the Cam Newton bag man was/is will keep watching. 
You know Tammy in Auburn and Darrel in Columbus will remain faithful followers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm sorry!!!
I forgot to add "Al in Dadeville" to that list!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 20, 2014)

I also think he will do fine once the season starts.  Every year in the SEC there is a surprisingly bad team along with a surprisingly good team.  Fans and enemies of these teams will call the show in droves to chest beat or sulk, especially if Paul whiffs on an early prediction.  One thing they could do to improve the show is to run some video of the subject at hand instead of focusing on Paul's face with those giant ears.  Every time he turns his head I duck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> I also think he will do fine once the season starts.  Every year in the SEC there is a surprisingly bad team along with a surprisingly good team.  Fans and enemies of these teams will call the show in droves to chest beat or sulk, especially if Paul whiffs on an early prediction.  One thing they could do to improve the show is to run some video of the subject at hand instead of focusing on Paul's face with those giant ears.  Every time he turns his head I duck.



He's just got too much tennessee in him.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 21, 2014)

I like him, redneck is a badge of honor that I wear... I have all my teeth and am employed and imagine... I went to college too... Folks can't handle a little in your face and want the plain vanilla Blah... Blah... Blah... Pandering to the 9 & 3 or 7 & 5 crowd... 

Paul has been doing this same "stick" for 20 years... Nothing like a good Train Wreck to watch while we rubber neck by...

If the Paul Finebaum Show is not for you and disturbs your sensibilities flip or click back to Blah... Blah... Blah... on the other acronym channel... 

Oh yeah...

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 21, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I have no idea how long his contract is for



I don't either, but let's hope it's not as long as his ears.


----------



## JonesCoJason (Aug 21, 2014)

I vote for the Florida lady and this guy


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Im with you Greene.  This clown is insufferable.  I wasn't even going to get SEC network solely because they are giving him a platform but I ended up with the network without asking for it.
> 
> I'm not watching his show.  The only thing that can come from watching or listening to Paul Finebaum and the idiots that call him is that it will make you dumber.
> 
> ...



680 The Fan has some die hard Dawgs call in as well. Now this is unhinged. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=x2j0FsDkUqg


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> I like him, redneck is a badge of honor that I wear... I have all my teeth and am employed and imagine... I went to college too... Folks can't handle a little in your face and want the plain vanilla Blah... Blah... Blah... Pandering to the 9 & 3 or 7 & 5 crowd...
> 
> Paul has been doing this same "stick" for 20 years... Nothing like a good Train Wreck to watch while we rubber neck by...
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I would expect a Finebaum fan to say.

It has nothing to do with being a red neck, if by redneck we mean Proud Southerner who enjoys the outdoors, works outside, drives a pickup truck etc.  

Because I am all of those things.  But there is nothing appealing about stupidity and that is what Finebaum caters to.  He's only controversial if your entire life is wrapped up in the college football played in the state of Alabama.    Otherwise, who cares what he thinks or what some moron who calls him thinks?  

People who don't care for it simply don't have a taste for idiocy and don't find people behaving as if they can't count to two entertaining.  

How anyone can think that not liking Finebaum is not being able to "handle in your face" is mind boggling.  What does that even mean?  Are you saying that you think people are scared of him and his callers?  It's a dorky little man sitting at a desk and a bunch of dullards on their phones.  What is "in your face" about it?  It's just stupid is all it is.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> 680 The Fan has some die hard Dawgs call in as well. Now this is unhinged.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=x2j0FsDkUqg



Oh I agree.  Those people are idiots too.  The guy who called and started crying?  Give me a freaking break.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh I agree.  Those people are idiots too.  The guy who called and started crying?  Give me a freaking break.



92.9 The Game
Another Dawg mental breakdown. 
All teams have em. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p7PIsyKxnhA


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 21, 2014)

Even good men get choked up
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yhnlFP2sPCA


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 21, 2014)

Clemson on are meltdown
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YoifMZd5Ewg


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> 92.9 The Game
> Another Dawg mental breakdown.
> All teams have em.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p7PIsyKxnhA



See here is where we part company.  I knew you or one of the others like you would want to play the equivalency game and I knew the words, "all teams have them" would be posted at some point.  I also knew some sort of link or links would be offered up as "proof".

Here's the thing.  A couple of things actually.  First, you can post whatever you want but there is no defending the Paul Finebaum show and the crap that takes place on it.  Are you seriously trying to say that what you posted somehow lessens how stupid Finebaum and his callers are?

Second, I'll make the seemingly obligatory concession that UGA has idiot fans.  But I'm sorry, the University of Alabama has a special kind of crazy running through it.  That is a fact that gets proven over and over again.  And the entire college football world knows this is true.  Who Does Harvey Updike root for?  Who does the woman who got into a fist fight in the stands at a football game last year root for?  Who do half of Finebaum's most insane callers root for?  Who has fans that brag constantly about all their national titles, even some that go so far back that nobody else would even count them, but at the same time are so insecure that they almost want to fight if you don't act like their team is the greatest?

Alabama.  There is no real equivalent.  Yes all teams have nut job fans.  Just not near as many as Alabama.  And the fans of other teams, even Florida, don't try to defend the nut cases in their fan base with stuff like, "you wouldn't understand because you don't know what it's like to be the best and expect greatness."  No we understand fine.  We know insanity when we see it.

Let me make clear that I know not all Alabama fans are like that.  and I think the ones that are never attended a single class at Alabama.  They are the sidewalk alumni.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 21, 2014)

I would listen to finebum every once in a while but he was to Bama and Auburn what Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton are to race baiting. I could only take so much of Tammy, Charles and Darryl the idiot.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> See here is where we part company.  I knew you or one of the others like you would want to play the equivalency game and I knew the words, "all teams have them" would be posted at some point.  I also knew some sort of link or links would be offered up as "proof".
> 
> Here's the thing.  A couple of things actually.  First, you can post whatever you want but there is no defending the Paul Finebaum show and the crap that takes place on it.  Are you seriously trying to say that what you posted somehow lessens how stupid Finebaum and his callers are?
> 
> ...



I'm not defending Paaawl, and if yo skip up to one of my earlier post, you will see I said that show is Springer on radio. Those everyday callers are nuts, no doubt. Down south, we love CFB. SOME APPARENTLY LOVE IT MORE THAN OTHERS TO THE POINT OF SICK


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 21, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> I like him, redneck is a badge of honor that I wear... I have all my teeth and am employed and imagine... I went to college too... Folks can't handle a little in your face and want the plain vanilla Blah... Blah... Blah... Pandering to the 9 & 3 or 7 & 5 crowd...
> 
> Paul has been doing this same "stick" for 20 years... Nothing like a good Train Wreck to watch while we rubber neck by...
> 
> ...



Al???


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Al???



You think he might be from Dadeville?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You think he might be from Dadeville?



No. He's from Lewis Smith Lake; and if you went there you would wish you were too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> No. He's from Lewis Smith Lake; and if you went there you would wish you were too.



I have no idea what that means so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> No. He's from Lewis Smith Lake; and if you went there you would wish you were too.



Smith isn't bad but there are better lakes in the state. The real treasure is upstream inthe Sipsey.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Smith isn't bad but there are better lakes in the state. The real treasure is upstream inthe Sipsey.


It took me three years to get decent at fishing that lake while my wife was at UAB. I do miss the striper fishing on that lake.


----------



## riprap (Aug 21, 2014)

The difference between Atlanta radio and the sec network  is that this junk on national tv and there seems to be Springer and Maury crazy idiots on there  everyday.  At least the  5  minutes of the two times I've watched the  show.  I've listened to hours of Atlanta radio and never heard any of this. I believe if this went on in Atlanta the caller would be cut off,  not put on the line with another just like him.  The crazies probably call in after a loss on the uga network.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 21, 2014)

Finebum is pathetic. His callers are typically pathetic which makes his show pathetic.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Aug 21, 2014)

I hate paul finebaum!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 22, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> See here is where we part company.  I knew you or one of the others like you would want to play the equivalency game and I knew the words, "all teams have them" would be posted at some point.  I also knew some sort of link or links would be offered up as "proof".
> 
> Here's the thing.  A couple of things actually.  First, you can post whatever you want but there is no defending the Paul Finebaum show and the crap that takes place on it.  Are you seriously trying to say that what you posted somehow lessens how stupid Finebaum and his callers are?
> 
> ...



All very well said, but you left out one thing.........

Yes, all teams have them, and links are easy to provide.  Only Alabama has enough of these nutjobs to fill a 4 hour time slot 5 days a week.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 22, 2014)

riprap said:


> The difference between Atlanta radio and the sec network  is that this junk on national tv and there seems to be Springer and Maury crazy idiots on there  everyday.  At least the  5  minutes of the two times I've watched the  show.  I've listened to hours of Atlanta radio and never heard any of this. I believe if this went on in Atlanta the caller would be cut off,  not put on the line with another just like him.  The crazies probably call in after a loss on the uga network.



Finally we agree on something. The Paaawl show has its regular fruitcakes that call daily. Even Dawg Darryl from Columbus Ga is a regular nut that gets in on the action. 
Im guessing the only differences between Paaawl and Atl radio, is Paaawl has more fans that are slap nuts and pumped about where their program is, while Atl has the hyper sensative disappointed Dawg fans that just cant control their tear ducts.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 22, 2014)

From the little time I tried to watch, most of those calls seemed staged to me. Absolutely ridiculous and hard for me to believe they allow this junk on the SEC network.

Maybe we ought to start a fire PF website?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Finally we agree on something. The Paaawl show has its regular fruitcakes that call daily. Even Dawg Darryl from Columbus Ga is a regular nut that gets in on the action.
> Im guessing the only differences between Paaawl and Atl radio, is Paaawl has more fans that are slap nuts and pumped about where their program is, while Atl has the hyper sensative disappointed Dawg fans that just cant control their tear ducts.



you people just can't help yourselves can you?  The above post is exactly what I'm talking about.  To people like you the reason there are so many whack jobs in the Alabama fan base is cuz Bammer is so alsum.  This is Finebaum, show stuff.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> All very well said, but you left out one thing.........
> 
> Yes, all teams have them, and links are easy to provide.  Only Alabama has enough of these nutjobs to fill a 4 hour time slot 5 days a week.



That's right.  Nice catch.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 22, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's right.  Nice catch.



Darryl? 

Is this you Darryl from Col?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2014)

Darryl is a member on here.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Darryl is a member on here.



Lol. I was close then.


----------



## riprap (Aug 24, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Finally we agree on something. The Paaawl show has its regular fruitcakes that call daily. Even Dawg Darryl from Columbus Ga is a regular nut that gets in on the action.
> Im guessing the only differences between Paaawl and Atl radio, is Paaawl has more fans that are slap nuts and pumped about where their program is, while Atl has the hyper sensative disappointed Dawg fans that just cant control their tear ducts.



The way to stop the fruitcakes is to hang up on them like they do around here. Paul acts like he wants serious conversation, but still continues to take calls from the idiots. You went out and found a couple of old calls from UGA nut jobs over the years when bama has twice that many callers every day.
Nice way to spin another thread to include UGA. That seems to happen a lot.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 24, 2014)

But if you take away the trailer trash Springer style stuff Finebaum has no show.  That's what I don't understand when people say it wouldn't be bad if not for the nut cases who call in.  That is the Paul Finebaum brand.  That's it.  That's the whole point.  It's what he does.  Take that away and he has no show because he isn't interested in real discussion and analysis.

A friend  and I were talking about this earlier today and he said he believes Finebaum being the face of the SEC network is ESPN's middle finger to the SEC.  They hate the SEC and think all of us are Phylis from Mobile etc but they can't walk away from all the money.  So they take the money and do all they can to to embarrass us.


----------



## riprap (Aug 24, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> But if you take away the trailer trash Springer style stuff Finebaum has no show.  That's what I don't understand when people say it wouldn't be bad if not for the nut cases who call in.  That is the Paul Finebaum brand.  That's it.  That's the whole point.  It's what he does.  Take that away and he has no show because he isn't interested in real discussion and analysis.
> 
> A friend  and I were talking about this earlier today and he said he believes Finebaum being the face of the SEC network is ESPN's middle finger to the SEC.  They hate the SEC and think all of us are Phylis from Mobile etc but they can't walk away from all the money.  So they take the money and do all they can to to embarrass us.



Colin Cowherd still has a job with them, so their standards are not that high.

He didn't last very long in Atlanta.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 24, 2014)

riprap said:


> The way to stop the fruitcakes is to hang up on them like they do around here. Paul acts like he wants serious conversation, but still continues to take calls from the idiots. You went out and found a couple of old calls from UGA nut jobs over the years when bama has twice that many callers every day.
> Nice way to spin another thread to include UGA. That seems to happen a lot.



It's called creating a straw man.  Taking the discussion in a bizarre twist toward things that aren't relevant in an attempt to distract and make the other guy look as bad or worse than you.  It's wikedtider's stock in trade.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 25, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Finally we agree on something. The Paaawl show has its regular fruitcakes that call daily. Even Dawg Darryl from Columbus Ga is a regular nut that gets in on the action.
> Im guessing the only differences between Paaawl and Atl radio, is Paaawl has more fans that are slap nuts and pumped about where their program is, while Atl has the hyper sensative disappointed Dawg fans that just cant control their tear ducts.





KyDawg said:


> Darryl is a member on here.





WickedTider said:


> Lol. I was close then.





riprap said:


> The way to stop the fruitcakes is to hang up on them like they do around here. Paul acts like he wants serious conversation, but still continues to take calls from the idiots. You went out and found a couple of old calls from UGA nut jobs over the years when bama has twice that many callers every day.
> Nice way to spin another thread to include UGA. That seems to happen a lot.



Thing is though......Darryl has more college football knowledge in his little pinky than this guy ^^^ has in his whole body.
A delusional Bama fan calling someone out?
Now that is funny!!!


----------



## Resica (Aug 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Darryl is a member on here.



Who is he?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2014)

Resica said:


> Who is he?



Went by Darriel5 and only had about 5 post. I friended him to see if I could get more info but he dissapeard. Claimed he was Darryl, but I dont know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Went by Darriel5 and only had about 5 post. I friended him to see if I could get more info but he dissapeard. Claimed he was Darryl, but I dont know.



methinks he was an alter account.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 25, 2014)

I am not a listener of the show, but I'm sure Paawl is glad you guys got sucked in by the audio freak show.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 26, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> I am not a listener of the show, but I'm sure Paawl is glad you guys got sucked in by the audio freak show.



That still don't change the fact that Darryl would school you!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 26, 2014)

Train wrecks are terrible but... You gotta look! 

I love the show, but hey... That's just me...


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 26, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> That still don't change the fact that Darryl would school you!!!



Darryl may just be able to do that if he could take a break from the Paawl show, but that is doubtful. 

Harris County Huh? Thats pretty close to where Darryl claims to be from


----------

